# بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد - تابع الإيمان العقائدي (2)



## aymonded (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس *

* تابع أولاً: تمهيـــــــــــد - تابع [3] الإيمان العقائدي - الجزء الثاني*
[ للعودة للجزء السابق اضغط: هُنــــــــــــا ]​

+++ قانون الإيمان ومُحاربة الهرطقات:​ قانون الإيمان الموضوع بإلهام الروح القدس، ليس بعقيم، بل يُعلن أن ديانتنا ليست مجرد أقوال، بل هيَّ *يقين وموقف حياة*. لذلك نحن بحاجة إلى سماع وترداد قانون الإيمان كل يوم وعدة مرات في اليوم، صباحاً ومساءً وفي صلاة النوم وفي أثناء الليل. لا غنى لنا عن ترداده مراراً وتكراراً إن أردنا تأكيد وجدودنا..
  فلا بُدَّ من أن نكرره مراراً كثيرة لنُعلن ارتباطنا بالله وتعلّق عقلنا ونفسنا وكياننا كله تعلّقاً مطلقاً بمن هوَّ عمق حياتنا، ليميل بكياننا بماثلة كيانه في المحبة والقداسة..

  قانون الإيمان هوَّ ترنيمة يجب إنشادها على الدوام، كما يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [ أتلُ قانون الإيمان كل يوم، صباحاً ومساءً. أتله لنفسك أو بالحري لله.. ردده دون انقطاع.. ألا ترتدي ثوبك كل يوم؟ انك عندما تتلو قانون الإيمان يرتدي قلبك رداء الله ] 

  ..ونحن على يقين تام من طبيعة الله الثالوث القدوس. ولسنا بحاجة إلى براهين عقلية لإثبات يقيننا أو تفسيره. فالله مصدر وجودنا وخلاصنا.
  ولا شك في أن المسيحية في العصور السابقة لجأت إلى براهين وتفسيرات لإثبات عمل الله في الخلق والتجسد والفداء، وأيضاً دافعت عن إيمانها ضد الهراطقة وأقامت مجامع ووضعت قوانين وأضافت وتوسعت في المفاهيم والطقوس، وبذلك قد تجمعت لديها تلال ضخمة من المفاهيم الفكرية، ومتاحف برمتها من الألفاظ اللاهوتية.

  وينبغي لنا أن نعرف أنه عندما حاربت الكنيسة الهرطقات التي حاولت تغيير رؤية الكنيسة لكيان الله وجوهره لم تكن *الكنيسة تُحارب موضوعاً عقيماً لمجرد** صراع ضد أشخاص لا ترتاح لهم الكنيسة* – كما يراه بعض الناس غير المدركين لمسؤولية الكنيسة الموضوعة عليها *– كما أنها لم تُبدد طاقاتها* في الصراع ضدّ موضوع تافه – كما يراه المنفعلون نفسياً والسطحيين الذين يريدون أن يحيوا على هامش الكنيسة والكتاب المقدس ولا يريدون أن يدخلوا إلى العمق حسب مقاصد الله – وإنما كانت الكنيسة تُصارع *في سبيل الاحتفاظ** بالرؤية الصحيحة والسليمة لله ولكيانه*، الذي بدونه لا يُمكن أن تتحقق صورة الله في الحياة الإنسانية، حسب قصده، ولا يُمكن أن يكون للكنيسة وجود خاص على صورة الله.

  والآباء في لاهوتهم، ليسوا كالفلاسفة، فقد كان لاهوتهم *رعائي*. وهؤلاء مثل أغناطيوس الأنطاكي وإيرينيئوس وأثناسيوس الرسولي.. الخ، قد استوعبوا حقيقة الله وجوهره من خلال الخبرة الكنسية الواعية على أساس الإيمان *المسلّم مرة **من القديسين المستمد من رأس الجسد المسيح الواحد*، *ومن خلال اختبار الحياة الجديدة في المسيح التي تؤهل الإنسان لأن ينال الكيان الكنسي.*
*فلاهوت الآباء لم يكن مجرد فلسفة أو رؤية خاصة أو علم دراسي حسب قدرة كل شخص فيهم ورأيه الخاص والشخصي كما اليوم، وإنما كان اختباراً كنسياً للكيان الكنسي الذي نحصل عليه بالانضمام للكنيسة والذي يجعل وجودنا في هذه الحياة ذو دلاله خاصة لأنه وجود كنسي قائم على جسد حي فوق الزمان والمكان والأوطان الأرضية، أي جسد المسيح، لأن الكنيسة هيَّ جسد المسيح الحقيقي الذي فيه جميع المؤمنين من أي مكان في بقاع العالم أو في أي زمان في التاريخ الإنساني كله..*​   ولن تتوقف المسيحية قط على مر العصور كلها - وإلى اليوم - عن السعي الدائم لإيجاد طرق عقلية ونفسية وعلمية تُعَبّر بها عن خبرة سرّ الله. ولكنها في الوقت نفسه ستتمسك بيقين مطلق بالوحي الذي يُعبّر عنه قانون الإيمان، أي بتلك الحقيقة المخطوطة على كَبد الشمس.
  وعندما تبحث الكنيسة عن تعبير فلسفي أو مصطلح قانوني، لا تُعَلّق إيمانها و*لا**ترتاب في يقين ما تؤكده*. إنها تتقلب – بوعيٍ تام وإفراز وتمييز روحي عميق – في مختلف الأفكار والتعابير القديمة والمستحدثة *بغية استجلاء خبرتها لسرّ الله*، ولكن دونما خوف من أن ما سيبلغه العقل قد يُناقض إيمانها، طالما العقل مستنير بنور المسيح الرب الحياة الذي يشع في الكنيسة مجده الخاص الظاهر في كل من يحيا على هذا المستوى، أي على مستوى الإيمان الحي!!

  ولنا أن نعرف: أن الصِدامات العقائدية التي شهدتها عصور المجامع المسكونية، سعياً إلى الحقيقة، لم تكن دفاعاً عن أية معرفة نظرية منفصلة عن التدبير الخلاصي، مثل ما هو حادث اليوم للأسف، لأن اللاهوت انحصر في الفكر بدون اتصاله بالرعاية الحقيقية والصحيحة بحسب توجيه الروح القدس الذي يقود الكنيسة.
  بل كل الصدامات العقائدية كانت عبارة عن محاولات لاستكشاف طريق الخلاص استكشافاً عملياً بالدرجة الأولى، وللجواب عن أسئلة تتعلّق بالحياة والموت؛ وهذا يُسمى لاهوتاً متخذاً اتجاها ثقافياً تعليمياً، بألفاظ مقننه ومختارة بدقة، *وهذا اللاهوت يصبو إلى سبيلاً علمياً وعملياً للإتحاد بالله!! وهو لاهوت تطبيقي عملي للحياة وليس مجرد لاهوت نظري كما نسمع اليوم...*

  والآباء هُنا كانوا يتميزون "باللاهوت الحي السري" أي "*لاهوت السرّ*" أي ذاك الذي لا نعرفه إلا بالوحي مِن قِبل الله بإعلان، وبالتقبل والمشاركة من قِبَل الإنسان، بعكس ما نبلغه من معرفة بالتفكير الدماغي وحده.
  فسمو الله، يُستخلص منه أن *لا مجال إلى معرفته من الخارج* وأنه لا يُمكن السعي إليه إلا *انطلاقاً منه* ومن *الوجود فيه* ومن *تحسس قربه منّا*، *وبقدْر ما تمسنا قُدراته المؤلهة [ شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية..]* (2بطرس 1: 4)
   وعلى هذا الضوء نتبين أكثر، عمل الصلاة في التحديد الذي يُعطيه القديس إيفاغوريوس البنطي للاهوت إذ يقول: *(( إذا كُنت حقاً مصلياً، فأنت لاهوتي، وإذا كُنت لاهوتياً فستكون مصلياً حقاً ))*

  فاللاهوت هوَّ طريقة سرية تقود إلى الوحدة مع الله أي الاتحاد به، وهيَّ قريبة بطبعها من سرّ الإفخارستيا، وبالتالي هيَّ الاكتمال الإفخارستي للكلمة بتتميم السرّ نفسه.
  ففي رؤية الآباء، يبرز اللاهوت بوصفة خدمة ينتدب لها الله من يشاء [ وبينما هم يخدمون الرب ويصُومون *قال الروح القدس* افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما إليه (أعمال 13: 2) ] إذ لا يُمكن أن يعرف الله إلا من علَّمه الله، ولا سبيل لمعرفة الله إلا الحياة فيه، ويقول القديس غريغوريوس النزيزى: [ فالكلام عن الله شيء عظيم، إلا أن تنقية ذواتنا لأجل الله شيء أعظم ]، وهذا ما تعتبر عنة طروبارية الساعة التاسعة أيام صوم الأربعين المقدسة عند الروم الأرثوذكس: [ لقد ظهر صليبك بين اللصين ميزان عدل، فهبط الواحد إلى الجحيم بثقل التجديف، وارتفع الآخر من الزلات إلى معرفة اللاهوت. أيها المسيح الإله المجدُ لك. ]
    فاللص التائب لاهوتي من الدرجة الأولى، لأنه خَبَر الله مباشرةً وعرفة وارتفع إليه بالصلاة. ​    والدعوة إلى اللاهوت تحثنا على تجاوز محدودية علم موسوعي محض بالإيمان، لأن اللاهوت ليس علماً يعتمد على العقل الطبيعي وإنما *جذوره في نور الكلمة*، والآباء في تعليمهم، يبرزون *أنكار الذات وحمل الصليب* على أساس أنه المدخل إلى علم اللاهوت، ويبرزون *الصلاة على أساس واقع يعيشه الفهم وينفتح على الوحي الباهر* الذي يفيض به الله *فيتقبله المُصلى* خاشعاً، و يعوزنا الوقت والورق لنكتب عن خبرات الآباء وأقوالهم في هذا الاختبار الرائع..

_____يتبـــــــــع_____
والعنوان القادم هو: تابع الإيمان العقائدي - الجزء الثالث
العمق الذي يعجز التعبير عنه​


----------



## aymonded (1 نوفمبر 2012)

فهرس الموضوع للمتابعة:
  1 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد
  2 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان رأس الحياة
  3 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تابع تمهيد - الإيمان العقائدي (1)
  4 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد - تابع الإيمان العقائدي (2)
  5 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -3- العمق الذي يعجز التعبير عنه
 6 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -4- كيف نفهم العقيدة
​ 7 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -5- موضوع الإيمان - معاني الكلمة
  8 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس -6-  المعنى الأول: الثقة
  9 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (7) تابع شرح كلمة الإيمان أولاً الثقة Παρρησίαν
  10 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (8) الإيمان بالله ثقة بمحبته، وما هو عدو الإيمان
  11 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (9) الثقة والصلاة المتواضعة 
 12 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (10) الشك + علامات فاعلية الإيمان الحي والتخلص من الشك
 13 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (11) ثقة ويقين بفرح - الجزء الأخير من المعنى الأول
 14 - بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح (12) المعنى الثاني: الأمانة πίστις​15 - ​
_____يتبع_____
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع فى منتهى الروعة أخ أيمن 
صدقنى حاولت أقتبس منه أجمل جزء فيه .. ما عرفتش 
لإنه فعلاً الموضوع بأكملة فى منتهى الروعة وبساطة الفهم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## aymonded (1 نوفمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الروعة أخ أيمن
> صدقنى حاولت أقتبس منه أجمل جزء فيه .. ما عرفتش
> لإنه فعلاً الموضوع بأكملة فى منتهى الروعة وبساطة الفهم
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



إلهنا الحي يهبك ويهبني كل فهم ومعرفة حقيقية 
ويهبنا أن نحيا وفق الإيمان الحي المستقيم الذي تسلمناه من جيل إلى جيل
النعمة تملأ حياتك بهجة وفرح سماوي لا يزول آمين
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2012)

قانون الإيمان هوَّ  ترنيمة يجب إنشادها على الدوام، كما يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [ أتلُ قانون  الإيمان كل يوم، صباحاً ومساءً. أتله لنفسك أو بالحري لله.. ردده دون  انقطاع.. ألا ترتدي ثوبك كل يوم؟ انك عندما تتلو قانون الإيمان يرتدي قلبك  رداء الله ] 
موضوع رائع ومليىء بالمعرفة 
ميرسى جدا استاذى ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 نوفمبر 2012)

بحث رائع يهم كل مسيحى


----------



## aymonded (1 نوفمبر 2012)

وهبنا إلهنا الحي أن نحيا بقانون الإيمان النابض بقوة الله
لأجل خلاصنا وحياتنا كلنا آمين فآمين
المسيح إلهنا يابركنا كلنا معاً
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*فلاهوت  الآباء لم يكن مجرد فلسفة أو رؤية خاصة أو علم دراسي حسب قدرة كل شخص فيهم  ورأيه الخاص والشخصي كما اليوم، وإنما كان اختباراً كنسياً للكيان الكنسي  الذي نحصل عليه بالانضمام للكنيسة والذي يجعل وجودنا في هذه الحياة ذو  دلاله خاصة لأنه وجود كنسي قائم على جسد حي فوق الزمان والمكان والأوطان  الأرضية، أي جسد المسيح، لأن الكنيسة هيَّ جسد المسيح الحقيقي الذي فيه جميع المؤمنين من أي مكان في بقاع العالم أو في أي زمان في التاريخ الإنساني كله..


استاذي بحييك علي الموضوع دا 
عجبني جدااااا
ميرسي كتيييييييير 
ربنا يبارك خدمه حضرتك
ومره تاني بحييك علي الموضوع الجمييل
*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (1 نوفمبر 2012)

Well don ayamonded as far as usual one of the sensitive and very important subject in Divinity issue now a day as a Christian we have identify by pure holy spirit the strange ideology and spirit which are keep trying division the Church....!well don


----------



## aymonded (2 نوفمبر 2012)

أشكركم حقيقي على تعليقكم الحلو 
طالباً من الله أن نعود كلنا للنبع الحلو الذي استقت منه الكنيسة
لندخل كلنا في الوحدة الحقيقية لكي تكون إلهاماً للعالم كله
ليتمجد اسم الله الحي ويشع نوه في الجميع آمين
​


----------



## amgd beshara (2 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع رائع استاذ ايمن 
و فوق انه روحي عميق زي بقية البحث , كمان ملئ بالمعلومات المهمة جدا
الرب يبارك حياتك و يديم عمله في خدمتك


----------



## aymonded (2 نوفمبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> موضوع رائع استاذ ايمن
> و فوق انه روحي عميق زي بقية البحث , كمان ملئ بالمعلومات المهمة جدا
> الرب يبارك حياتك و يديم عمله في خدمتك



ويغمر قلبك بسلامه الفائق يا أروع أخ حلو حبيب ربنا يسوع
لك مني تحية محبة لشخصك العزيز، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، كن معافي
​


----------



## candy shop (2 نوفمبر 2012)

كعادتك يا ايمن 

موضوع رائع ومهم 

وطريقه شرحه حلوه اوى 

تسلم ايد

ربنا يبارك خدمتك المميزه 
​


----------



## aymonded (2 نوفمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> كعادتك يا ايمن
> موضوع رائع ومهم
> وطريقه شرحه حلوه اوى
> تسلم ايد
> ...



ويبارك حياتك أختي العزيزة، ويهبك كل نعمة وفرح سماوي لا يزول
فقط صلي من أجلي كثيراً، النعمة معك كل حين
​


----------



## النهيسى (9 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جدا
موضوع رائع
الرب يبارك  خدمتك​


----------



## aymonded (9 نوفمبر 2012)

ويبارك حياتك ويسعدك بغنى مجده الفائق
كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------

